# Hi!



## Fruitbat24 (Nov 6, 2006)

Hi

I am not new to these boards and some of the people here.  Though at the moment I am back to square one with my surrogacy journey. 

I have MRKH and my lovely husband married me despite!   We were lucky enough to have has a couple of attempts with a lovely surrogate mother but we could not continue down that route due to unforeseen circumstances.

Looking forward to chit chatting here.


----------



## Jennifer (Jul 22, 2004)

Hi Sabreena

Welcome back 

Sorry to hear you are back to square one   Hopefully it won't be long til you are cycling again 

Love Jennifer xx xx


----------



## schmoo73 (Aug 18, 2006)

Hi Sabreena,

I am new to this surrogacy route, I have recently had a few treatments in Poland with donor eggs with no success, and my dear dear friend has offered to be our surrogate which we are in debt to for allowing us to have another chance of being parents.  We have done our first insems and are just waiting with baited breath that it works.

I really hope that you will be cycling soon.  Can I ask a question what is MRKH?

Good luck to you both.

Schmoo x


----------



## Fruitbat24 (Nov 6, 2006)

Best of Luck Schmoo!!

MRKH is a condition where you are born without a uterus.  The rest of me is all woman though.


----------



## Lisajayne (Sep 18, 2006)

Hi Sabreena,

so sorry you are back to square one. I am sure you will find someone soon.


----------



## Behappy (Sep 26, 2006)

Hi  
Good to see you here, chat soon
Love Karen xx


----------



## **Tashja** (Jan 13, 2005)

Hi 

Welcome to the bords !!! 

Let me know if you want to go on the IPs list at the top f the board.

T xx


----------



## Fruitbat24 (Nov 6, 2006)

Thanks Tashja

Nice one!

Karen

Will do!


----------



## **Tashja** (Jan 13, 2005)

Sabreena - Such a cute puppy dog you have there !!! Whats his name ??

T xx


----------



## Fruitbat24 (Nov 6, 2006)

Thats Lottie, my sister in laws King Charles Spaniel.  She is absolutely gorgeous.  And  a bit mental!!

Everytime we take her out we get stopped by everyone wanting to cuddle her.  Not like my damn cats!


----------



## Jo (Mar 22, 2002)

Hi
Just popped in to wish you luck, and hope your dream isn't too far away 

Love Jo
x x  x


----------



## HJW (Mar 19, 2006)

Hi Sabreena

Is there no getting away from you! LOL

Only joking, nice to have you here.

Hayley x


----------



## Fruitbat24 (Nov 6, 2006)

Hi Hayley

Don't worry stalking that Fiona is a fulltime job - I don't have enough to stalk you too.....


----------



## EJJB (Mar 18, 2005)

Hi Sabreena, 
Looks like I'm stalking you.
Love 
EJJB
  x


----------



## nostalgicsam (Jul 1, 2005)

Hi Sabreena,
Sorry you and Rob are back to square one, we know how that feels... But we know it won't be long !
Sam
xx


----------



## OD2 (Oct 1, 2007)

From stalkee to stalker.  I have found you, Witchy!!!!!!

Evil cackle.


----------



## Fruitbat24 (Nov 6, 2006)

I would have known that stalk ID anywhere!!  welcome on board Hun.  Good to see you here!! Ther is loads of info in IVF and cycling here!!


----------

